# [b]How can I scan a double sided document and turn it into one pdf file?[/b]



## neos1 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have both Microsoft word and Open Office, two printers that will scan and a scanner with Abbyy OCR software. I'm trying to scan a two sided document and turn it into a single pdf file
Any suggestions?

I deadend when I try to combine the two sides by copy/paste. Once I copy side one both office products seem to consider that on document and I can't
figure out how to add the second side.


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

Have a look at PDFCreator here. One of its "features" is "Merge multiple files into one PDF."


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

neos1 said:


> I have both Microsoft word and Open Office, two printers that will scan and a scanner with Abbyy OCR software. I'm trying to scan a two sided document and turn it into a single pdf file Any suggestions? .


Abbyy software (whether the freeby version included with a scanner or the stand alone version) is able to copy multiple pages in a document, whether sequential, subsequent or totally unrelated pages.

I use the separated steps--- Step one "Scan"--- Then scan in another page and another page until all pages have been added to the scan batch--- then Step 2: Read---- Then I save it (I use the option in V.7 to send it to Star Writer--- which keeps most of the formatting intact and saves it to a temporary file with .rtf extension. This is associated with OpenOffice and automatically opens the file & program.

In OpenOffice you can recover any lost formatting and then File>Export as PDF

I do it all the time and it works great
Good luck
letchworth


----------



## neos1 (Feb 13, 2006)

jdl said:


> Have a look at PDFCreator here. One of its "features" is "Merge multiple files into one PDF."


Hey thanks for the input. I've been looking at pdf creator and I just down loaded - I'm going to try it out. Thanks.

Abbyy software (whether the freeby version included with a scanner or the stand alone version) is able to copy multiple pages in a document, whether sequential, subsequent or totally unrelated pages.



> I use the separated steps--- Step one "Scan"--- Then scan in another page and another page until all pages have been added to the scan batch--- then Step 2: Read---- Then I save it (I use the option in V.7 to send it to Star Writer--- which keeps most of the formatting intact and saves it to a temporary file with .rtf extension. This is associated with OpenOffice and automatically opens the file & program.
> 
> In OpenOffice you can recover any lost formatting and then File>Export as PDF
> 
> ...


I have Abbyy 6 and Open Office. I've copied your instructs. I've yet to work it out. If it's there I'll figure it out. Thanks


----------

